# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mannen kunnen binnenkort zelf hun vruchtbaarheid testen - Artikel

## Leontien

Voor de zogenaamde 'Fertell-test' moeten mannen sperma produceren en in het apparaatje doen. De zaadcellen zwemmen door een nagebootste baarmoeder van plastic. Het apparaat telt vervolgens hoeveel zaadcellen deze afstand hebben volbracht. Als er een voldoende hoeveelheid bewegelijk sperma aanwezig is, toont er een rode streep. 

Onderzoekers en andere deskundigen zijn enthousiast over het apparaat. ‘Bij vruchtbaarheidsproblemen kun je er niet vroeg genoeg bij zijn. Normaal gesproken wordt bij stellen bij wie het niet lukt aangeraden het een jaar te proberen. Terwijl de tijdsfactor bij dit probleem nu juist zo funest kan zijn. Als je jezelf al in en vroeg stadium kunt testen, heb je dus een groot voordeel.'

Daarbij is het voor mannen vaak lastig om onder druk met een potje sperma naar het ziekenhuis te moeten voor onderzoek. Zo’n zelftest kan hen een hoop gestress besparen.

Mocht de uitslag niet goed zijn, dan zijn er verschillende mogelijkheden om de vruchtbaarheid van de man te verhogen -overigens niet alles is wetenschappelijk aangetoond:
- Ga naar de huisarts en specialist, zij kunnen bepaalde medicijnen, operaties of IVF voorschrijven
- Laat sigaretten, drugs en alcohol staan
- Ga sporten, dit schijnt de testosteronproductie te stimuleren
- Let op gezonde voeding
- Vermijd het dragen van strakke broeken en het nemen van hete baden 
- Vermijd racefietsen en te lang achter het stuur zitten
- Drink koffie (dat schijnt de zaadcellen bewegelijker te maken)
- Vermijd stress, zorg ervoor dat je relatie in balans is
- Werk niet met chemicaliën en andere gevaarlijke stoffen
- Neem voedingssupplementen met zink, vitamine C en B-complex
- Doe veel aan seks

De Fertell-test is over een paar weken in Engeland online te bestellen, maar nog niet in Nederland verkrijgbaar.

----------


## gerard1977

*Verminderde vruchtbaarheid en zaadkwaliteit*

----------


## herke036

Er zijn al diverse vruchtbaarheids testen voor de man op de markt. Eenvoudig zelf thuis de test uitvoeren. Binnen een uur heb je resultaat op aantallen en de bewegelijkheid van de zaadcellen.

----------

